# My First Seiko 6119 Movement



## Dr. Omega (Jul 2, 2007)

I just picked up a Seiko "5" (21 jewels) automatic at a pawn shop for $35.00. It runs great but

losses about 30 seconds per day. It has this big ol' band on it which looks

like it's made of nickle plated copper. You can see the cooper coming through.

Question:

How accurate can these movements be regulated? Can I just unscrew the back

and adjust it?

Also - Dial reads 6119-8080R but back reads 6119-8083.

It has day and date and last digits of serial no. are 69. Was it made in 1969?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

yes you can regulate yourself and yes you can get them much better than 30 seconds.

It's not unusual to have slightly different numbers on the dial and back

the build date comes from the 1st 2 digits see the link below

http://www.ittc.ku.edu/~jgauch/watch/seiko.html


----------

